# ***Project: Code3VW's 5C Beetle OEM+***



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

Since my OEM+ JSW will be purchased back in the Dieselgate scandal, I've found a replacement car to occupy my OEM+ needs: a 2013 Beetle Convertible 2.0T (3rd Gen) 6MT. 

The upside is that it only has 18k miles, the downside is that it is nearly a base model...

Here is what I'll be swapping from my dad's 2013 Beetle Convertible TDI...which is also being bought back:

*OEM HIDs*
This should be a straight-swap from my dad's car. I already have the harness from brycecube. Everything works well, but the LEDs are intensely bright. When I looked into it 3 years ago, he said you couldn't modify the brightness. I'll need to see what, if anything, has changed over the last 3 years.

*RNS-510 *
This should be relatively straight-forward. Since my Beetle doesn't have Sirius, I'll need to position both the GPS antenna and Sirius antenna somewhere clean. I had installed the GPS antenna behind the cluster on my dad's convertible, but I don't think the Sirius antenna will work very well in the dash. I'll look into an OEM option, assuming that the car doesn't already have an antenna hiding in the dash awaiting plugin. 

*OEM Backup Camera* 
The one that I have now is from a GTI so it has field goals for parking lines. I'll need to look into what the part number is for the cameras being installed on Beetles from the factory. When I did this install on my dad's car, it was before Beetles had the option of a backup camera. Anyone know if the OEM beetle cameras have lines that move with the steering wheel?

Update - according to this thread the part numbers are:

5C3-827-469kulm (Camera and badge assembly)
3C8-827-861A (wider diameter drain)

*Multi-Function Steering Wheel (MFSW)*
I have read though this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6111285-MK6-GLI-Steering-Wheel-install-and-issues
It is quite a proud experience to read through a thread trying to learn how to do something, only to have another user suggest that people contact you to figure it out. Well, it only took me 3 years but I'm going to try and figure it out!

*Highline Instrument Cluster*
My Beetle has the "red MFA" and I'd like to upgrade to the White. I won't be able to swap with my dad, as he has an automatic TDI, so the cluster won't be the same as a manual Turbo.



_*As always...any help or pointers will be appreciated!*_


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

Ok, we made some great progress yesterday! 

*OEM HIDs*
This swap went smoothly and took about 15 minutes. There is one thing I noticed afterward, which I didn't notice before. With the headlight switch in the off position, my LED DRLs in the headlights are on, as are the sidemarkers and the tail lights. It is this way on both beetles, and even this way in this video I just saw: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLibPr1VeNg

I was hoping there was a way to turn off the sidemarkers and tail lights, but no such luck thus far. 

*RNS-510 *
The radio swap went as planned. My car did not have a Sirius antenna sitting in the dash, but upon further inspection the cars that have both Sirius from the factory and the dash-mounted gauge pod have the Sirius antenna built into the "hood" over the gauges. I'll be going this route to add the Sirius antenna since it is the OEM and "cleaner" way to install it. 

*OEM Backup Camera* 
So far the Golf/GTI camera has been installed into my car. It works flawlessly, except for the angle of the camera and the "field goals."

*Multi-Function Steering Wheel (MFSW)*
This is what we are really excited about...we were able to retrofit a MFSW onto my Beetle that didn't previously have one (and the buttons now work!). Next thing to test will be retrofitting my GTI steering wheel from my JSW into my Beetle. I'll report back with the findings!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Congrats on all the work. 

I don't think all models that came with satellite put the antenna in the dash gauges though. Some maybe but not mine. I've had the gauges out and apart and there's no satellite antenna yet it came factory with satellite radio. My guess is the fm antenna on the roof is also the satellite antenna. A dash mounted antenna will suffer from intermittent reception issues. I've been professionally installing satellite radio since it's birth.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

Chris659 said:


> Congrats on all the work.
> 
> I don't think all models that came with satellite put the antenna in the dash gauges though. Some maybe but not mine. I've had the gauges out and apart and there's no satellite antenna yet it came factory with satellite radio. My guess is the fm antenna on the roof is also the satellite antenna. A dash mounted antenna will suffer from intermittent reception issues. I've been professionally installing satellite radio since it's birth.


I agree with you regarding cars that have a roof, and thus, a roof mounted antenna. Our convertibles do not have roof-mounted antennas because with the top down, they would be useless. I have taken apart the hood over the gauges mounted on top of the dash and can confirm that the antenna is located there. See the difference in size?

No Sirius antenna: 









With Sirius antenna:


----------

